# Uhren-Spezi da?



## marion9394 (21. September 2009)

Morgen zusammen,

überlege mir seit ner weile ne neue uhr zu kaufen, eine die auch mal ne weile hält... 

Hatte mir im Jannuar ne ed-hardy-uhr gkauft, allerdings bin ich recht enttäuscht, da das lederband inzwischen total verrazt ausguckt und diverse schmucksteine abfallen. Deswegen würde ich gerne zu einer altbewährten Uhrenmarke greifen... und da ist mein Problem - hab nicht die geringste Ahnung von uhren!

Vorraussetzungen sind: Sollte ein Keramikband haben (am liebsten in weiß), darf so bis 400€ kosten, ab besten kein Modelabel wie D&G

Hatte eine im Internet gefunden die mir recht gut gefällt, allerdings habe ich die Firma noch nie gehört, kronsegler aus glashütte... In diversen Foren wurde geschrieben das die Innereien der Uhr aus China stammen würden, und das angaben auf der homepage verwirrend klingen.. überalll steht GLASHÜTTE und SWISS (glashütte ist soweit ich weiß ein eignes label mit sau teuren uhren) Dann wird die Uhr noch auf nem Teleshopingsender angeboten... Wäre recht teuer das Biest, deswegen will ich weder chinateile noch schlechte verarbeitung... naja und teleshopping ist nicht sooo mein fall, bzw finds bissl assi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal ein Foto und ein Link: http://www.qvc.de/deqic/qvcapp.aspx/app.de..._ssi=kronsegler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße und einen schönen Wochenanfang
Marion


----------



## SIERRA 117 (21. September 2009)

Jeder kann SWISS hin schreiben... wenn du eine schweizer uhr willst kann ich dir die seite empfehlen http://www.swisstime.ch/pgs/rwi-pgs-nprd-lgs-de.html da sind alle schweizer uhren ersteller...

EDIT: ich persöndlich würde nich von einem ersteller kaufen von dem man schlechtes im internet hört.. 

Ich hab die ihr http://www.victorinoxswissarmy.com/index.c...amp;cnt_prm=ANY  hab viel geld da für bezhalt war aber es war jeden cent wert Leider eine herren uhr.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. September 2009)

da stell ich mri die frage: "Will ich wirklich wissen wie späts is?"

Da wirst du immer daran erinnert wie langs noch bis zum feierabend/mittag/kaffeepause ist und so bist du dann überrascht oh schon so spät *freu freu*


----------



## Potpotom (21. September 2009)

Ich weiss ja nicht wie das bei euch ist... aber bei uns gibt es Geschäfte die Uhren vertreiben. Und so ganz im Allgemeinen sind die Verkäufer dort auch echte Spezi'.

Hingehen ->  gucken, probieren, informieren -> mitnehmen. 

Ich selbst habe jetzt seit Jahren eine Automatik von Longlines und muss zugeben, die sieht immer noch aus wie neu und sieht sehr sehr schick aus. Ob sie auch Damenuhren anbieten weiss ich allerdings nicht genau - aber kannst ja mal googeln.


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

jepp, ne Uhr würd ich auch im laden kaufen

da kann man sie anprobieren, die Qualität fühlen

und die meisten Uhrwarenfachverkäufer sind kompetent genug dir was gutes zu verkaufen. Ich würds halt nich im Discount kaufen, sondern bei so nem echten Uhrenladen


----------



## Hubautz (21. September 2009)

Ich habe um ehrlich zu sein nicht so wahnsinnig viel Ahnung von Damenuhren.
Was mir auffällt, sind zwei Dinge.

Erstens sieht das Ding aus, wie aus dem Kaugummiautomat. (OK, das ist Geschmacksache).
Zweitens würde ich mir an deiner Stelle überlegen, mit deinem Teint und deinen Haaren eine weiße Uhr zu tragen. Wenn ich das richtig mitgekriegt habe, bist du eher ein heller Typ und das Ding macht dich womöglich sehr blass.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (21. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> Jeder kann SWISS hin schreiben...



swiss ja...geneve nein. beim zuletzt genannten handelt es sich zu 100% um eine uhr von höchster qualität....mit 400 euro kommst da aber nicht ganz hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@te, mit der marke glashütte hat das nichts zu tun. um eine uhr von dieser marke zu erwerben, wird idr. ein 5-stelliger euro betrag benötigt. spezielle komplikationen sind sogar bei weitem teurer. 

relativ gute uhrwerke in der preisklasse bis 400€ sind folgende kaliber: 
automatik: zb. valjoux 7750 oder eta 2824
quarz: zb. eta werk...ua. f06.161. oder 902.002, ronda 785 oder 5040b 
handauzug: zb. poljot 3105 oder 3133

natürlich stehen auch andere zur auswahl, jedoch bist mit einem eta-, poljot-, ronda- oder valjoux- kaliber in dieser preisklasse recht gut bedient.

von marken wie d&g, ed hardy, armani o.ä. würde ich beim uhrenkauf sowieso die finger weglassen.

beschreibung:
Nobles von KRONSEGLER - die Damenuhr "Athena 2" mit *Vollkeramik-Gehäuse (ca. 34 mm) *und *verschraubtem Edelstahlboden*. Das Emaille-Zifferblatt zeigt Stunden-, Minuten-, Sekundenzeiger; Datum zwischen 4 bis 5 Uhr. Besetzt mit 122 weißen Kristallen auf der Drehlünette + als Indexe krappengefasst. *Saphirglas*, *Ronda 785 Swiss Quarzwerk*, *verschraubte, geriefte, geschützte Krone *+ Keramik-Cabochon. Vollkeramik-Gliederarmband mit Butterfly-Schließe - ca. 18 cm x 16 mm. Wahlweise weiß oder schwarz. 2 Jahre Garantie (-Karte). Bedienungsanleitung. 

meiner meinung nach ist diese uhr ganz ok (vieleicht 40€ zu teuer...ist aber nur ne eigene schätzung).


----------



## claet (21. September 2009)

Frage:
Warum sollte ich für eine Uhr 400&#8364; ausgeben?

Meine Uhren stammen vom Inder von einem beliebigen Bahnhof und kosten 10&#8364;.

Angenommen, die Dinger halten nur 3 Monate (sie halten in der Tat deutlich länger). Dann kann ich *grübel* .. 10 Jahre lang alle 3 Monate eine neue Uhr tragen bis ich genausoviel ausgegeben habe wie jemand, der sich eine 400&#8364; Uhr kauft. Dafür hab ich Abwechslung und immer ein Modell, was den neuesten Trends nachempfunden ist (wenn ich das denn will). Und wenn ich eine Uhr mal nach 2 Monaten schon hässlich finde, dann schmeiß ich sie eben früher weg.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (21. September 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Frage:
> Warum sollte ich für eine Uhr 400€ ausgeben?



manche legen wert auf edle materialien oder spezielle kaliber. ich sammle uhren und da sind auch modelle zwischen 4000 und 6000€ dabei (teilweise noch von meinem vater). der eine fährt mercedes, für den anderen reicht der polo. menschen sind verschieden und legen wert auf die unterschiedlichten dinge.... wäre ja langweilig wenns anders wäre....


----------



## vollmi (21. September 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Frage:
> Warum sollte ich für eine Uhr 400€ ausgeben?
> 
> Meine Uhren stammen vom Inder von einem beliebigen Bahnhof und kosten 10€.
> ...



Wenn man nur die Zeit ablesen will, mag das stimmen. 
Wenn man aber auch was schönes will. Womöglich mit tollen Funktionen und auch ein bisschen Marke dann klappt das auch wieder nicht.

Ein billiger Turnschuh tut seinen Job auch. Aber ein Rieker ist doch toller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG René


----------



## claet (21. September 2009)

ja klar, enthusiasten gibts immer. 

sammler gibts auch für alles, find ich auch vollkommen nachvollziehbar. aber für otto-normal-"wieviel uhr ist es" tuts doch ein normales modell an sich, oder? 

naja ne, du hast schon recht, jedem das seine. ich kanns nich nachvollziehen .. dafür würde ich mir ein teures auto kaufen, was an sich auch schwachsinn ist. bin überzeugt, vergesst es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (21. September 2009)

> da stell ich mri die frage: "Will ich wirklich wissen wie späts is?"
> 
> Da wirst du immer daran erinnert wie langs noch bis zum feierabend/mittag/kaffeepause ist und so bist du dann überrascht oh schon so spät *freu freu*


hihi, ich freu mich immer wenns gen feierabend geht ;D aber im grunde ist es schmuck... wenn ich wissen will wie spät es ist, kann ich ja auch rechts ins eck gucken^^ ... viele termine hab ich ja eh nicht xD

problem ist das die bei uns nicht sooo die tolle auswahl haben, wenn jemand uhren verkauft, dann die teure sorte, breitling, junhans, rolex. etc
in dem anderen großen geschäft, haben die hauptsächlich so modesachen, thomas sabo uhren, d&g, swatch und sowas... :-/

informiere mich auch immer lieber vorher im internet, finde die verkäufer erzählen manchmal einen ganz schönen mumpitz...


----------



## Scrätcher (21. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ich habe um ehrlich zu sein nicht so wahnsinnig viel Ahnung von Damenuhren.
> Was mir auffällt, sind zwei Dinge.
> 
> Erstens sieht das Ding aus, wie aus dem Kaugummiautomat. (OK, das ist Geschmacksache).
> Zweitens würde ich mir an deiner Stelle überlegen, mit deinem Teint und deinen Haaren eine weiße Uhr zu tragen. Wenn ich das richtig mitgekriegt habe, bist du eher ein heller Typ und das Ding macht dich womöglich sehr blass.



Lieber Hubi! 

Das ist halt der Unterschied zwischen Männlein und Weiblein! Frauen stehen eben auf SchickSchnack mit Gedöns dran!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Beispiel Geschenke einpacken:

Eine Frau kauft schon Geschenkpapier mit dem passenden Band wenn sie es noch garnicht braucht! "Der nächste Geburtstag kommt bestimmt!" Dann wird es liebevoll verpackt, das Band drumherum gezogen und eventuell wird es noch kleine Sachen dran geklebt die das Paket noch ein wenig ausschmücken!

Ein Mann kauft zwei bis drei Tage vorm Geburtstag das Geschenk! (es soll auch welche geben die es AN dem Tag holen!^^) Hat er jetzt pech und es ist grad keine Kasserin da die es ihm fachmännisch "einwickelt" oder er will mehrere Sachen zusammen packen gehts los! Zuhause angekommen die erste Frage: "Wo ischn des Geschenkpapier?" Ah toll! Da ist noch ne Rolle Rosa-Geschenkpapier! Da kann ich ja den Fußball drin einwickeln. oder schwarzes für die Barbiepuppe! Jede Frau würd wahrscheinlich schreiend davon laufen wenn sie ihren Mann Geschenke einpacken lassen würde und dabei wäre, wenn es dann übergeben wird! 

Und die wichtigste Frage der Männer seit des Geschenkeeinpacken gibt: Wenns doch eh ne Verpackung hat, warum darf man dann das Geschenkpapier nicht einfach dran TACKERN???


Ok, es gibt auch Männeruhren die bis 400 m Wasserdicht sind, mit Höhenmesser und weiß Gott alles! Ich persönliche bevorzuge auch lieber ein schlichtes Model! Es muß die Zeit anzeigen und vielleicht noch das Datum!

Meine momentane Uhr hab ich mir im Tschiboshop gekauft. Die sieht fast aus wie ne Junker! Einfach super! 

Sie läuft, ergo: ich bin zufrieden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (21. September 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> manche legen wert auf edle materialien oder spezielle kaliber. ich sammle uhren und da sind auch modelle zwischen 4000 und 6000€ dabei (teilweise noch von meinem vater). der eine fährt mercedes, für den anderen reicht der polo. menschen sind verschieden und legen wert auf die unterschiedlichten dinge.... wäre ja langweilig wenns anders wäre....




Naja aber irgendwo hört es dann ja auch schon auf. Als Otto-Normal Verbraucher sollte es auch eine Uhr für +50 Euro tun.
Ich würde nie im Leben eine Uhr für 400 Euro kaufen, weil ich mich kenne und kaputt gehen würde.
Wie Cleat meinte, reicht auch eine Uhr für 10 Euro, die ihren Zweck erfüllt, nämlich die Uhrzeit anzeigen.

Zudem würde ich die Uhr dann nur überhaupt zu bestimmten Anläßen tragen und dann wären mit 400 Euro doch zu teuer. 
Das wäre jetzt meine Meinung dazu.Es soll ja auch schöne Uhren von guten Herstellern im unteren Preissegment geben.
Dann muss ich noch gucken, für wenn kaufe ich so eine teuere Uhr? Wahrscheinlich ist die Uhr so teuer, das die meisten das nicht wissen also...............^^


----------



## claet (21. September 2009)

Bei Urengrolls Beitrag ist mir grade auch aufgefallen, dass ich zu früh mich  hab umstimmen lassen.

Wenn ich mir nen tollen Mercedes oder nen BMW oder sowas kaufe, dann hab ich nen schönen großen Motor drin, nette Gimmicks im Innenraum, schön Leder etc. pp ..

Was kann eine Rolex außer der Zeit anzeigen mehr im Gegensatz zur 10&#8364; Uhr?

Gott sei Dank lässt sich über Geschmack streiten, sonst bliebe nichts mehr, was eine teure Uhr rechtfertigen würde.
Mir gefallen die teuren Teile nicht mal. Aber jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (21. September 2009)

So! Ich hab mal bei unseren "Ländlichen Spezialitäten" gesucht und ein hervorragendes Model gefunden!

Kunstvoll ausgearbeitet mit genügend Schnörkel daran, dass es jedes Frauenherz eigentlich höher Schlagen lassen sollte! Gut! Über die Farbe läßt sich streiten. Dennoch ist es ein Hingucker mit dem man auf jeder Party in den Mittelpunkt steht. Allerdings sollte man sie nicht zu jedem Anlass anziehen, weil sie auf die Dauer etwas schwer werden könnte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (21. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, sehr modisch. Der Mensch wird bei dieser Variante natürlich per Lederband an der Uhr befestigt.


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

gibts die auch als Armbanduhr?




oder so zum rumhängen... wie bei den coolen "gangsta rappaz"?

kann mal wer Paintshop anwerfen und so nem Typen ne Kuckucksuhr rumhängen? Danke


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (21. September 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Was kann eine Rolex außer der Zeit anzeigen mehr im Gegensatz zur 10€ Uhr?



vergleiche es so: poster vs kunstgemälde. von rolex halte ich persönlich nichts..... jedoch von herstellern wie iwc, chronoswiss, ulysse nardin oder vacheron constantin...


----------



## claet (21. September 2009)

und schon wieder hast du mich überzeugt - mist *g*


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

was kann ein Ferrari mehr, was ein Fiat 500 nicht kann, ausser schneller fahren?

status symbole halt. 

Was kann ne Gucci Hose, was ne 5 Euro Hose ausm Diskounter nich kann?


----------



## claet (21. September 2009)

.. ausser schneller fahren?

is das nix? außerdem gibts da noch mehr unterschiede als nur optsiche und geschwindigkeit.

stoff <> leder
plastik <> xx (kA was im ferrari verbaut ist, aber bestimmt kein plastik)
etc. pp.


----------



## dalai (21. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> gibts die auch als Armbanduhr?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Musst nur noch eine Kuckucksuhr draus machen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Rolex ist hat Style, 10 Euro Uhr nicht. Ist doch unbestritten ,auch der Qualitätsunterschied. Wenn man es sich leisten kann, ist es doch nicht schlimm, wenn ich Geld im 4- bis 5-Stelligen Bereich übrig hätte würde ich das auch machen. 




Was ich toll finde ist die Swatch-Group: Swatch: eher trendige, billigere Uhren für das preissensitive Segment, Rado, Certina, Longines, Tissot, Omega für das mittlere Segment, Blancpain, Brequet, Glashütte für das Luxus-Segment. Alles Marken der Swatch-Group, so können sie den Markt gut Abdecken.


----------



## marion9394 (21. September 2009)

finde auch die binär-uhren recht geil... :-) hab mir nur leider keramik in den kopf gesetzt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2009)

wie liest man den da die uhrzeit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (21. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



;-)


----------



## Bloodletting (21. September 2009)

Hmm, und wie liest man das jetzt?


----------



## LordofDemons (21. September 2009)

ok ich bleib der normalen digitaluhr rechts unten am pc


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*in fötus stellung leg* mir....ist sooooo kalt....


----------



## Wowneuling (21. September 2009)

Bei der Preisklasse empfehle ich doch dringend ein Uhrengeschäft bzw. Juwelier. Der nennt einem dann auch noch andere Kriterien für/gegen eine Uhr als die _unabhängigen_ "Uhrenprofis" bei QVC.


----------



## Bloodletting (21. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok ich bleib der normalen digitaluhr rechts unten am pc



Jep ... und unterwegs aufs Handy geguckt. Uhren brauchen nur alte Leute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (21. September 2009)

würd sagen 5:45... oben die stunden unten die minuten...


----------



## LordofDemons (21. September 2009)

meine letzte armbanduhr ist mir in der 8ten klasse realschule kaputt gegangen seit dem hab ich nie wieder eine getragen


----------



## llviktorj (21. September 2009)

http://www.rolex.com/de/index.jsp?s_kwcid=...22835#/de/index


Was besseres gibt es nich! 
Muahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Bloodletting (21. September 2009)

Gibts eigentlich Uhren von Logitech? <3
So mit G-Tasten, oder so. xD


----------



## LordofDemons (21. September 2009)

makros auf die uhrentasten legen XD


----------



## marion9394 (21. September 2009)

> makros auf die uhrentasten legen XD



lieber nicht,... dann hock ich da und drück wie wild rum und such die ruhestein-taste^^


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

Binäruhren sind geil

ich find die auch einfach zu lesen. Hart wirds ohne Beschriftung. Einfach nur 4 / 6 leds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gibts keine Analoge Binäruhr... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch cool




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (21. September 2009)

schau mal die iwc woman linie durch


----------



## Bloodletting (21. September 2009)

Hey ... das wär eigentlich was.

"22.09.09 - Tokio

Logitech stellt ihre neue G999 vor. Ein Armband mit 20 G-Tasten, integrierter Sprachsteuerung, Anti-Gleichgewichts-Problem Lösung und vielem mehr!
Und wenn sie G-Taste 5, 7, 15 und 20 gleichzeitig drücken, dabei mit der Zungenspitze in die rechte, dafür vorgesehene Aushöhlung stoßen und dabei Lambada mit 40 Grad Fieber tanzen, zeigt das Ding sogar die Uhrzeit an! Die Japaner sind begeistet.

Logitech - Schnickschnack, den keiner braucht, aber jeder will ihn."


----------



## LordofDemons (21. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Hey ... das wär eigentlich was.
> 
> "22.09.09 - Tokio
> 
> ...


oh gott wie geil XDDDDD


----------



## Urengroll (21. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also wenn ich das sehe, dann weiß ich, warum ich lediglich die Uhrzeit sehen möchte.
Muss man dafür studieren?
Ich bin da jetzt noch nicht so ganz durchgestiegen habe es aber auch nur überflogen aber .........^^


----------



## Bloodletting (21. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> oh gott wie geil XDDDDD



Mir ist nach dem Abschicken direkt nochwas eingefallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Mit diesem Ding können sie bis zu 3000 Meter tief tauchen! Wunderbar! Nur leider sind sie dann tod ... aber wissen sie was? Das zeigt ihnen die Uhr auch an! Grandios!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (21. September 2009)

Binär ist doch ganz einfach:

Unser normales System baut auf 10 als basis auf. Jede stelle zeigt, wie oft die betreffende Stelle in der Zahl "steckt".
Bei einer dreistelligen zahl, sagt die linkeste zahl aus, wie oft 10^2, die in der mitte wie oft 10^1 und die letzte wie oft 10^0 drin steckt.

10^2 = 100
10^1 = 10
10^0 = 1 (per Definition)

Somit ist eine zahl 123 folgendermaßen definiert:

1 * 10^2 = 1 * 100 = 100
2 * 10^1 = 2 * 10   =  20
3 * 10^0 = 3 * 1     =   3

Summiert man jetzt die Zahlen hinten auf, erhält man Einhundertdreiundzwanzig.
Die gesuchte Zahl.

Binär funktionierts genauso, nur dass die Basis jetzt halt 2 ist (dargestellt durch 1 und 0).

101 (binär) wird dann umgerechnet zu:

1 * 2^2 = 1 * 4 = 4
0 * 2^1 = 0 * 2 = 0
1 * 2^0 = 1 * 1 = 1

Die gesuchte zahl ist im 10er System ausgedrückt also 5.

Ganz einfach. Und:
Led an = 1
Led aus = 0!


----------



## Urengroll (21. September 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Binär ist doch ganz einfach:
> 
> Unser normales System baut auf 10 als basis auf. Jede stelle zeigt, wie oft die betreffende Stelle in der Zahl "steckt".
> Bei einer dreistelligen zahl, sagt die linkeste zahl aus, wie oft 10^2, die in der mitte wie oft 10^1 und die letzte wie oft 10^0 drin steckt.
> ...



Das letzte ist klar. Soweit ich weiß sind alle Prozesse eigentlich 1/0  im Computer.
8 Bit = 1 Byte
1024 Byte = 1 MB

Du meinst Hochzahlen richtig? Oder?


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

Hochzahlen? Exponenten!

damit isses echt einfach

Umrechnen von Dec nach bin kannste auch anders einfach

du teilst immer durch 2 und schreibst den rest hin.

Bespiel: 99

99 / 2 = 49 R 1

49 / 2 = 24 R 1

24 / 2 = 12 R 0

12 / 2 = 6  R 0

6 / 2 = 3 R 0

3 / 2 = 1 R 1

1 / 2 = 0 R 1

somit ist 99 binär -> 1100011 von unten nach oben -> von links nach rechts

100 / 2 = 50 R 0

50 = 25 R 0

25 = 12 R 1

12 / 2 = 6  R 0

6 / 2 = 3 R 0

3 / 2 = 1 R 1

1 / 2 = 0 R 1 

also 1100100 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rückwärts wurde ja schon beschrieben 

das wäre hier dann 0 * 1 + 0*2 + 1*4 + 0*8 + 0*16 + 1*32 + 1*64 = 64+32+4 =100 

1024 Byte  = 2^10 byte  ist ein Kilobyte
1024 kB = 1MB  -> 2 ^20 byte
und 2^30 Byte sind ein GigyByte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und so weiter und so fort...
16 Bit Farbtiefe sind 2 Byte Farbtiefe -> also die Möglichkeit 2^16 verschiedene Farben zu speichern - 65536 verschiedene Werte


----------



## claet (21. September 2009)

Jap ^ bedeutet "hoch"

Und was Phash beschrieben hat ist ein großartiger Algorithmus um Binärzahlen zu berechnen.
Ich hab versucht den Sinn und Zweck dahinter zu erklären. Das wieso und warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (21. September 2009)

Also:

O(1)8
O(1)4
O(1)2
O(1)1

würde das ja dann quasi die Zahl 15 darstellen richtig?


----------



## claet (21. September 2009)

wenn du mit O(1) ausdrücken möchtest, dass die LED leuchtet und deine LED somit 1111 anzeigt, dann ja: das ist 15.

Man muss nochmal unterscheiden. Die Erklärung die Marion gepostet hat zeigt ja Std:Min:Sek an und dass dadurch, dass die Ziffern Binär codiert sind. Das halte ich persönlich für ziemlich Blödsinn. Ziffern binär zu codieren um sie dann für eine dezimale Darstellung zu nutzen .. 

Wenn schon, dann richtig binär. Glaube sowas wurde auf Seite 2 gepostet. 

Oben eine Reihe mit 4 LEDs (damit kann man 12 darstellen) und unten eine Reihe mit 6 LEDs (damit kann man 59 darstellen).
Fertig ist die feine LED Uhr. Hab mit nem Kumpel zusammen mal eine LED Uhr selber gebaut. Ähnelt der hier frappierend:

http://www.jb-electronics.de/html/elektron...d_binaeruhr.htm


----------



## LordofDemons (21. September 2009)

worum gehts in dem thread nochmal?


----------



## claet (21. September 2009)

Sei nich so negativ - Gespräche entwickeln sich nunmal. 
Hätte Urengroll für die Frage "Wie funktioniert eine LED Uhr" nen neuen Thread machen sollen?

btw, Steine, Glashaus:


LordofDemons schrieb:


> oh gott wie geil XDDDDD


----------



## Urengroll (21. September 2009)

claet schrieb:


> wenn du mit O(1) ausdrücken möchtest, dass die LED leuchtet und deine LED somit 1111 anzeigt, dann ja: das ist 15.
> 
> ....



Korrekt.^^


----------



## Wowneuling (21. September 2009)

Ich liebe das Buffed-Forum. Hätte mir jemand erzählt, dass sich dieser Thread bei dem es eigentlich um eine Damenuhr geht, zu einem Mathematikthema um Binärzahlen entwickelt, nun ich hätte denjenigen wahrscheinlich ausgelacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (21. September 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Oben eine Reihe mit 4 LEDs (damit kann man 12 darstellen) und unten eine Reihe mit 6 LEDs (damit kann man 59 darstellen).
> Fertig ist die feine LED Uhr. Hab mit nem Kumpel zusammen mal eine LED Uhr selber gebaut. Ähnelt der hier frappierend:



Und wenn man das Teil n paar Tage am Arm hat läuft das ablesen schon ganz automatisch. Hat den vorteil das man ab dann nie mehr lange überlegt wenn man Adressen per Dipswitches/Mäuseklavier einstellen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG René


----------



## Davatar (7. Oktober 2009)

Ka ob das noch aktuell ist, aber richtige Schweizer Uhren kauft man entweder von:
Swiss Watch (auch Swatch genannt): eher sportliche Uhren mit Zusatzfunktionen, qualitativ spitze
Tissot: Von günstig bis teuer alles dabei, eher klassische Armbanduhren, qualitativ spitze
Rolex: Blingbling-Uhren, halten ein Leben lang und haben oft auch jahrelange Garantie, sind aber zT echt sauteuer (Luxusuhren)

Edit: Ich hoff jetzt mal, das zählt nicht als Werbung, da ich doch immerhin drei direkt in Konkurrenz stehende Unternehmen aufgelistet habe. Aber das sind halt echt DIE Top-Unternehmen, wenns um Schweizer Uhren (bzw Uhren generell) geht.


----------



## XXI. (7. Oktober 2009)

http://www.neolog.de/product_info.php/info...High-Grade.html

Die hab ich... Ich find sie Klasse und schick aussehen tut sie auf jeden Fall^^


----------



## Bankchar (7. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ka ob das noch aktuell ist, aber richtige Schweizer Uhren kauft man entweder von:
> Swiss Watch (auch Swatch genannt): eher sportliche Uhren mit Zusatzfunktionen, qualitativ spitze
> Tissot: Von günstig bis teuer alles dabei, eher klassische Armbanduhren, qualitativ spitze
> Rolex: Blingbling-Uhren, halten ein Leben lang und haben oft auch jahrelange Garantie, sind aber zT echt sauteuer (Luxusuhren)
> ...



DIE Top Unternehmen aus der Schweiz sind: - Patek Philipe (Laut unserem Lehrer die beste Uhrenmanufaktur der Welt. Die billigste Uhr bekommt man aber auch nicht unter ~11.000€)

- Audemars Piguet
- Breguet

Dann noch ein paar andere und dann kommt erst Rolex, was sie natürlich nicht schlecht macht. Rolex ist halt nur die bekannteste Uhrenmarke.

Edit: Swatch ist, im gegensatz zu sehr vielen anderen Uhren, qualitativ nicht wirklich Spitze.

Edit²: 


> Hatte eine im Internet gefunden die mir recht gut gefällt, allerdings habe ich die Firma noch nie gehört, kronsegler aus glashütte... In diversen Foren wurde geschrieben das die Innereien der Uhr aus China stammen würden, und das angaben auf der homepage verwirrend klingen.. überalll steht GLASHÜTTE und SWISS (glashütte ist soweit ich weiß ein eignes label mit sau teuren uhren) Dann wird die Uhr noch auf nem Teleshopingsender angeboten... Wäre recht teuer das Biest, deswegen will ich weder chinateile noch schlechte verarbeitung... naja und teleshopping ist nicht sooo mein fall, bzw finds bissl assi



Glashütte steht meistens drauf wenn sie in Glashütte gefertigt wurde. Die Teuren bzw. die die du meinst haben allerdings Glashütte Original draufstehen.


----------



## marion9394 (7. Oktober 2009)

inzwischen hab ich auch eine... ist eine relativ günstige geworden - 120€ leider kein keramik, dafür plastik... aber stimmt schon was ihr sagt, soviel geld reinstecken dafür das sie mir vielleicht bald nicht mehr gefällt? Denke das ich mit der Fossil nix verkehrt mache... 

die ich da testhalber mal beim qvc bestellt habe hatte sich relativ schnell erledigt - das sind ja gimps!! haben am telefon gesagt das sie sie per rechnung schicken... und ich warte und warte und warte, hab dann mal angerufen - ja da sie neukunde sind können sie nur per vorkasse zahlen -.- suppi das hätte mir vielleicht mal jemand sagen können?? deppen -.-

die ist es auf jedem fall nu geworden :-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Oktober 2009)

sieht schön aus (achtung jetzt werd ich fies ist aber nicht so gemeint) und die farbe passt so gut zu deiner haut


----------

